# Lionel large scale motor Voltage?



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a pair of old Lionel large scale engines with the same mechanisms. One is a James, the other Thomas. I have converted them to run solely from a battery trail car, with a 12v battery. It does a good job, but I was thinking of purchasing a 14.4 volt battery. 

How many volts were the old Lionel large scale motors rated for? Does anyone know? I don't want to give the engines 14v if they will be damaged or "Blow up!"

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

14.4V batteries are not a problem, the James and Thomas engines of the nineties utilized DC can motors rated for 18VDC... Open frame old Lionel stuff was designed for 18VAC, but do to the nature of the motor design can run without issue on AC/DC power. 

Michael


----------

